# Need Advice on where to look...



## arogue (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello peoples
Im finishing up at a two year college and transferring next fall to a four year to earn my BFA in Lighting Design. At the college I am at now I have learned a lot, but I really want to learn more on the mechanics of things. Because I can stage manage rather well I usually got pulled into that role and I would love to find a place this summer where I can just be a technician and focus on improving those skills. Maybe a company or internship somewhere? I am in Northern California, San Francisco region. Any thoughts?


----------



## aldenf (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi arogue,

If you want to come east, we have an intense internship program at Bucks County Playhouse.
Internships | Bucks County Playhouse

Other theaters offering summer internships:

Maine State Music Theatre
Summer Internships | Maine State Music Theatre

Ogunquit Playhouse
John Lane's Ogunquit Playhouse Internships Available

Berkshire Theatre Festival
Internships

Barrington Stage Company
http://barringtonstageco.org/education/professional-internship-program/

Eugene O'Neill Theater Center
O Neill Center :: Opportunities

Steppenwolf
Summer Internship - Steppenwolf Theatre Company

Arena Stage
Internships & Fellowships | Education Programs | Education | Arena Stage

Pittsburgh CLO
Pittsburgh CLO Education - Internship Programs - Pittsburgh CLO

Sacramento Music Circus
http://www.californiamusicaltheatre.com/index.cfm?page=402220

These are good programs off the top of my head. There are many more both paid and un-paid. Google "summer theater internship".

Hope this helps.

~Alden

Alden Fulcomer
Associate Production Manager
Audio Supervisor
Bucks County Playhouse


----------

